# Reg Service



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Have 2 sets of regs need service & computer batteries replaced. Recommendations? - Prices? - Time frames?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive pros has excellent service on hwy 98 near navy hospital. Gary is the tech. 850-456-8845


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Have 2 sets of regs need service & computer batteries replaced. Recommendations? - Prices? - Time frames?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Some shops are not dealers for some regs and have trouble getting parts. What make regs are they?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Some shops are not dealers for some regs and have trouble getting parts. What make regs are they?


Tusa regs w/Mares octos


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Tusa regs w/Mares octos


MBT does my Tusa regs. They had parts on hand.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I used Dive Pros for a reg service and have no complaints. I can't remember what it cost so it must not have been outrageous.


----------



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

*yo*

Now why would you want to get those "murphy special" regs serviced? They can't be more than 15 years old! They should be good for at least a few more years.


----------

